# The Calgary living experience.



## JohnandSteph (Aug 28, 2008)

My wife and I are looking at moving out to Calgary with our children and are very much excited at the prospect. The problem I have is I don't know what to expect, my wives family moved over there about 8 years ago now and they tell us how great it is, we have visited and also think its great, I would just like to hear how other people who have made the moved are coping as I am taking everything the in-laws say with a pinch of salt as they naturally want us to make the move so that they can be close to the granchildren.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JohnandSteph said:


> My wife and I are looking at moving out to Calgary with our children and are very much excited at the prospect. The problem I have is I don't know what to expect, my wives family moved over there about 8 years ago now and they tell us how great it is, we have visited and also think its great, I would just like to hear how other people who have made the moved are coping as I am taking everything the in-laws say with a pinch of salt as they naturally want us to make the move so that they can be close to the granchildren.
> 
> Thanks in advance


There are a myriad of answers to your question. Everyone has different opinions and experiences. It's often different when you visit vs day to day living. Some immigrants love it here, some are ambivalent and others hate it with a passion. So much of one's success here is contingent on finding satisfactory employment which, of course, pays sufficiently to provide you with a lifestyle no less than you have in the UK and hopefully better. Moving this distance is a mammoth undertaking.
As to what to expect, you can expect culture shock, cold winters, warm summers and a great outdoors life, if that's your bag. But, be aware, this is not the UK. Brits are, without doubt, and they admit it, the greatest whingers on the planet. The come here and complain that we don't have Cadbury's chocolate, Marmite, British beer and and so many things ad infinitum. Canadians don't speak the correct English apparently and that's from a country where accents are so thick in some places they have to put sub-titles on movies and TV shows here.
I've been here many years now and it's my home. Canada has been very good to me and hopefully, me for it.
Do you have an occupation on THE LIST of 29 that Canada is in dire need of, or do you require to have pre-arranged employment? The answer will determine what type of visa you can apply for.


----------



## JohnandSteph (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for your very comprehensive answer, it all kind of points to what I had been thinking the experience would be like. As for the Visa, we are looking to enter under the skilled worker class however I need to make some enquirys to find out if my trade is covered under one of the headings listed, I am an Avionics Technician on aircraft and also trained in the electrical aspect and need to find out if that covers any of these 
7216 Contractors and Supervisors, Mechanic Trades
7241 Electricians (Except Industrial & Power System)
7242 Industrial Electricians

If not I guess I will be trying to get an offer of employment before I depart.
Where abouts in Calgary have you settled and do you have any tips or advice to avoid any potential pifalls along the way?

Thanks again

John


----------

